# mouth as clicker



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so i would like to start training petrie and i dont have any good clickers so i was wondering if using your mouth is just as good? like just make a clicking sound with my mouth. would that work?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it might work 

but if you have any lids from like a pickle jar, Jelly jar any thing that pops once it is open those work as well you can "click" the center piece that pops when you open a new jar


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, I've heard pens with the plungers (for lack of a better way to describe it) can also work if they are loud enough.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

ya i looked for a bottle cap but couldnt find any that were loud enough and same with pens i looked for them too, but i did find a small stapler that clicks pretty loud i think that will work


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pet smart sells clickers for $1.49
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751377


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm maybe i was going to go to petco sometime this week to get some toys and maybe some food, i bet they will have some clickers too


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yep theirs is $1.99 - Internet sale price $1.79
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=9698&Ntt=clicker&OneResultRedirect=1

But I noticed at least with my pet smart ( i don't have a pet co) The internet prices are always cheaper 

when i was buying my 1st cage for my budgies, I found what i wanted on pet smarts website for like 36.00 Called my local store to see if they had it in stock, Since it was only 5 mins. away (i'm impatient and didn't want to wait for it to be delivered) oh they had it along with a huge price jack at the store it was $79.00 
needless to say I waited for it to be delivered and even counting delivery charges it didn't come no where near $79 I think the total i spent, tax, shipping and all was like 42 bucks


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

well sense im going there anyway i will just check it out, if it is more expensive i will get it on the internet, but in the meantime im going to keep looking for something that could work. thank you for your help


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

your welcome 

I did use my mouth clicking with my love bird, not to train her, just to get her attention.... but it back fired on me lol well in a way. it's not our warning signal from her she's about to bite LOL but she's a demented little devil anyway lol


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

What is a clicker used for?


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Duckie said:


> What is a clicker used for?


Hi Duckie,

Here is a great article on using a clicker to train your bird. 

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art13441.asp


I have used it with my service dog (unfortunately as soon as my shepherd hears the clicker she goes bezerk-she knows we're training and that means cookies LOL) and it has worked where nothing else would. 

Its a wonderful and safe method of training and as long as you keep with it, you're groovy!

There is actually another gal on here (sorry, her screen name is escaping me currently) that used a clicker to train her 'tiel to put rings on a "ring toss" post. If you look in pictures and videos, its in the video section. Its great stuff!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Mouth clicking works fine. Purists prefer some kind of clicker, but I'm not convinced that it really makes a difference. You definitely need better juggling skills if you use a clicker!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I really believe you can use any noise frankly. A clicker is just easier for some LOL


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I really believe you can use any noise frankly.


Some people use a word, like "good". Basically you need to pick one sound and use it consistently.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

i used a small stapler, i just have to close it rather hard but it seems to be working, thank you for the input, i still might get an actual clicker but i think the stapler is working.


----------

